# smoothies



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all, does anyone else have a smoothie cockapoo? If so please share pics from then and now. Im curious about how daisy will look, also do they have a low shedding status? thanks


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Smoothies are beautiful. There are several on here. One of our mods has one if the most beautiful I've ever seen. Cricket.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe. Thanks Donna. Yes I have a smoothie. She was smooth from the start. She does shed. Post some pictures of yours.


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

pic of daisy at 8 weeks,


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

sueanddaisy said:


> View attachment 94817
> pic of daisy at 8 weeks,


Hi sue, Molly was quiet smooth at first looked more like a spaniel, then at 8 weeks she developed a slight wave. She's now not terribly wavey and shreds a bit. This is Molly at 8 weeks I wouldn't say she was a smoothie but not really Curley


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

she is getting quite wavy now but her hair is very very short but quite thick. as it grows she will probably change more. we adore her and she has settled so well into our family home. tinker sometimes, any chance she gets she tries to go up stairs (don't want her to go into bedrooms) but she has made it few times now and has a little wee. she knows too haha very clever. she knows if she sits for me I give her a treat, so every time I take her in garden she just looks and me and sits ha


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes sue they're very wise and cheeky , but don't you just love them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my smoothie.. No shedding except for baths and grooming  I think she is THE most beautiful smoothie but I'm lucky and biased...

Lola Bear


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely, lovely Lola


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

RuthMill said:


> This is my smoothie.. No shedding except for baths and grooming  I think she is THE most beautiful smoothie but I'm lucky and biased...
> 
> Lola Bear


she really is gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry for my delay....HERE COMES CRICKET!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah Cricket - after Lola, Cricket is my fav smoothie - but with those legs smoothie really does not seem an appropriate description. I like the way Ruth describes Lola as being 'open faced'...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah gorgeous gorgeous Cricket!!!


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

wish I lived close to some of you so we could meet and our babies could meet and play.


----------

